

Do Not Stand While Presenting To VCs - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/10/do-not-stand-wh.html
In your meeting with a VC ignore those magazine ads that show an executive standing and pointing at a pie chart while other executives sitting around the board room clap.  Those images don't apply to venture.  Plain and simple, don't stand unless you have to...
======
juanpablo
>>1\. It makes the format feel more formal, reducing your ability to develop a
rapport with the VCs and making the interaction more awkward.

I'm not sure about this. A standing presentation gives you the opportunity to
communicate a lot using body language instead of 'hiding' behind the table and
your laptop.

>> 2\. It implies that you expect to walk the VC through your presentation
slide by slide which may make you look green - seasoned entrepreneurs know
that the flow of the conversation will be anything but predictable.

Hu? YOU are the presentation, not your slides.

>> 3\. It limits the length of the meeting, as few presenters can stand for
the length of a meeting.

Good! No presentation should last more than 15 minutes.

>> 4\. Your partner will be forced to focus on flipping slides rather than
engaging in the dialogue.

Not necessarily true. Whoever leads the presentation can change the slides
with a remote control.

>> 5\. Most people look awkward when it comes to delivering a standing
presentation.

Sure. That's why you must practice before. It's a presentation! Face your
audience!

------
naivehs
It is true that investors will find it a tad more difficult to reject a group
once they feel like they know you. By sitting down you would appear more
human, whereas standing up gives a more commercial look.

From a sales course I recently attended, the lecturer told a sequence from one
of her recent trips. They were in a small town in Turkey and she and some
friends had just gotten off a bus. A sorry looking man came up to her and
asked, "Do you have any medicine for my head?" She was caught off guard and
responded, "What?" The man points to his head and says, "My head pains, do you
have any medicine?" She then understood that he was talking about painkillers
and eventually got some painkillers from one of her friends and handed them to
the man. With a big smile on his face, the man says, "You are very kind! Come
I show you my shop."

~~~
zandorg
I don't understand the sequence. Was he selling the painkillers in his shop?
Or just being friendly?

~~~
huherto
I think he was asking for the painkillers as an excuse to approach the
tourists. After that he didn't seem like a stranger anymore.

~~~
naivehs
That exactly is the point.

------
brlewis
If you know what you're doing, a standing presentation will be more effective
than a sitting presentation.

Steve Jobs doesn't seem to have a problem establishing a rapport with his
audience.

~~~
chengmi
The article isn't saying that all standing presentations are bad, just ones
with VC. With that said, I think that people should present however they're
most comfortable.

------
timr
Effective speaking before a strange audience is as much about power as it is
about communication. If you look weak, sloppy, or disorganized, you're going
to have a bad time. Sitting down certainly doesn't _help_ you look strong,
neat or organized, and in the worst case, it probably hurts you.

Ultimately, this fellow's argument sounds a lot like those people who worry
about being "too formal", and therefore under-dress for every occasion. If
you're in doubt, dress up and stand up. Neither can hurt you.

------
GammaStats
Personally I have never given a presentation to a VC however I have had to
give presentations to collegiate audiences and I can tell you that standing
helps in those situations. Indeed, I have never even seen any professors sit
down while lecturing. As is said elsewhere in this thread, body language is
restricted while sitting. Body language can capture the audience's attention
and put an energetic charge into your presentation which can excite your
audience.

If you hit your audience with a series of dull PowerPoint slides, be sure to
bring lots of coffee to help them stay awake. In college some of my professors
would do nothing but flip PP slides and drone behind a pedestal. No movement
other than to click the mouse. Oh the torment of those classes. Never
underestimate the potential destructive power of PowerPoint to otherwise good
information.

Recently I was introduced to a group that actually teaches how to do public
speaking. For all those interested, it's called toastmasters. You can find
them at <http://www.toastmasters.org/> Some of their members include people
such as senators, prime ministers, and lots of CEO's so it can't be too much
of a waste of time and money.

I have not had the time to try it out but I believe that it will be worth a
look shortly.

Regards, Derek

------
gills
Wow, I am just amazed by this.

I cannot speak from the perspective of an entrepreneur, but in my current
situation, I _always_ stand when presenting to customers and suppliers. It's
more professional and more respectful. Sitting down is body language for "I
don't think highly enough of you to keep standing." Some may disagree; I
learned that the hard way.

------
jgrahamc
Having worked for a top-line VC firm and sat through _a lot_ of presentations
I agree with the article. Standing to present feels weird. The general
atmosphere in a VC meeting is that everyone around the table is having a
discussion, the slides are there to facilitate the discussion.

John.

------
falsestprophet
really?

